# Low light, low growing /carpet plant



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Marsilea Minuta would work.

Are you going to run at least a powerhead with the tank only half filled? Why not leave empty and use the "dry start" method of establishing the foreground then once plants fill the foreground plant the rest of the tank and fill completely?


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

With it half filled I would have an eheim with a powerhead running. If I get the marsilea I will start it with a dry start. Does it grow faster without the water?

I do love the look of the plant so thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Crypt parva?
My marsilea never turned into a carpet plant.. just remains a four leaf clover despite my best efforts...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have found that almost all grass type plants I have tried will grow in relatively low light. However, it can be impossibly slow. Even in not so low light without CO2, it can be really slow. 

I have had success with HM in light a bit more than that. It is more leggy and a bit darker but it has worked. If it starts growing up, you just trim it and it will carpet for awhile, may or may not grow upwards again, if so trim it. Same with glosso, it seems to do fine in about the same level of light, just not as lush. 


IMO, light is less important than CO2 with most carpet plants. That doesn't mean you need CO2 but that is what will make it grow fast and be lush. You can force some "lushness" by trimming though.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dry start will allow you to plant just the foreground which would otherwise have compete for lighting and co2 while it's trying to establish roots and sprout runners amongst other plants. So in a since, yes it would grow faster with dry start because it wouldn't have to compete for co2 and lighting. 

Do you plan on injecting co2 once filled?


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eldachleich said:


> Crypt parva?


I heard grows excruciatingly slow


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well im not sure how much area you are trying to cover. But my 6 gallon was covered in around 2 months. They grow pretty fast if you have a fertile substrate.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

parva takes forever to form carpet
better go with marsilea


----------



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Crypt parva?
> My marsilea never turned into a carpet plant.. just remains a four leaf clover despite my best efforts...


The marsilea you received was grown emersed if they are mostly 4 clovers per node. I've grown out medium-large carpets of marsilea minuta and submersed growth is usually 1 leaf per node with an occasional rare 2-3 leaf node.

It's a headache trying to get marsilea species to convert from emersed to submersed form because of how slow it grows (algae issues during conversion) so its best to buy it in submersed form. Also, would not recommend dry start with marsilea species for the same reason.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

bababooey said:


> The marsilea you received was grown emersed if they are mostly 4 clovers per node. I've grown out medium-large carpets of marsilea minuta and submersed growth is usually 1 leaf per node with an occasional rare 2-3 leaf node.
> 
> It's a headache trying to get marsilea species to convert from emersed to submersed form because of how slow it grows (algae issues during conversion) so its best to buy it in submersed form. Also, would not recommend dry start with marsilea species for the same reason.


It has been submerged for 2 years now...
I'm fairly certain that its just going to remain 4 leafed...
I also didnt receive it.. I stole it from the side of someones pond lol..


----------



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> It has been submerged for 2 years now...
> I'm fairly certain that its just going to remain 4 leafed...
> I also didnt receive it.. I stole it from the side of someones pond lol..


In that case, I doubt it's marsilea sp. It's pretty well documented that marsilea sp. is 1 leaf per node submersed and 3-4 leaves per node emersed. Do you have a pic?


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I only have personal experience w/ M. minuta, but I was under the impression that M. quadrifolia got its name partly because it tended to keep its 4-leaf emersed form when submersed. Not sure how true that is tho.


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I would like about 30-40% of the tank to be covered in shorter plant but would also like variety. Roughly 8" x 24" from the front left corner of the tank will be a "meadow".

I don't want the tank to RELY on ferts or CO2 but to start out the carpet I have no problem with DIY CO2 and some ferts at 1/2 water level. There will be Mineralized topsoil under a pool filter sand cap which I hope will provide enough nutrients for the tank not to require many ferts. I may keep the CO2 running after setup but once again don't want to have to worry about it.

I really like the look of Glossostigma elatinoides and crypt parva because of their long leaves that stretch horizontally. Of the 2 which would grow better? I will also look for some marsilea minuta.
Thanks for the great suggestions


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

TheGiantDwarfShrimp said:


> Well I would like about 30-40% of the tank to be covered in shorter plant but would also like variety. Roughly 8" x 24" from the front left corner of the tank will be a "meadow".
> 
> I don't want the tank to RELY on ferts or CO2 but to start out the carpet I have no problem with DIY CO2 and some ferts at 1/2 water level. There will be Mineralized topsoil under a pool filter sand cap which I hope will provide enough nutrients for the tank not to require many ferts. I may keep the CO2 running after setup but once again don't want to have to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Glosso will spread faster. If you have the patience crypt parva looks better IMO...
Its really low maintenance and that MTS will be more than enough for it to become a beautiful carpet.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

bababooey said:


> In that case, I doubt it's marsilea sp. It's pretty well documented that marsilea sp. is 1 leaf per node submersed and 3-4 leaves per node emersed. Do you have a pic?


Well since I grabbed it form the side of a pond I have no idea what it could be. 
I have tried to get an ID before but the best I can get is "some sort of marsilea".
It was settled when a few people said "sometimes they just never lose their four leaf form".
If you could give me an ID that would be fantastic... It is a really cute plant..
Heres it in one of my tanks..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42740&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1330161542
Its just a small clipping I took out of one tank.. The size of the clovers range from the size of a pencil eraser and around 1 inch tall. To ones that are around 7 inches tall with a clover the size of a quarter.
Once the clover unfurls it doesnt grow any bigger..

Sorry for hijacking the thread!!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

dj2606 said:


> I heard grows excruciatingly slow


it can. I have a bunch of it in a flora and kind of gave up on it carpeting. when I had the same group in a 10 gal it grew quick and very thick. 
prone to BBA attacks though since it does grow pretty slowly.




ItsDubC said:


> I only have personal experience w/ M. minuta, but I was under the impression that M. quadrifolia got its name partly because it tended to keep its 4-leaf emersed form when submersed. Not sure how true that is tho.


I have Quadrifolia, mostly single lobe, with the occational 3-lobe. It is larger than minuetta though.


----------

